

Running Haskell on Raspberry Pi - malloc47
http://alenribic.com/writings/post/running-haskell-on-raspberry-pi

======
ChuckMcM
tl;dr version - install debian on ARM system, apt-get install haskell and then
run it.

Its nice that this is on the $25 RPi but its not exactly news, Chumby,
Pandaboard, Beagleboard, ChumbyHacker, SAM9X-EK, ... any number of ARM systems
that can boot Linux can often apt-get install lots of cool stuff. It is what
makes open source, well open.

Over on the Panda list, and presumably this will start on the Rpi boards as
well, are complaints when people try to fire up KDE, or GNOME on their 1080P
monitors. Or "I tried to run Apache and it fell over dead!" (try thttpd).

Small Linux systems are cool. Cheap small Linux systems are very very cool.
But a 700Mhz ARM chip is only slightly faster than a 700Mhz Intel Celeron and
you probably don't run full up user environments there either :-)

For me, the saddest thing is that these systems are crippled by poor video
driver support.

------
gatlin
This was informative if only because I was previously running the Arch image
and Haskell is a nightmarish carnival of terror on there at the moment unless
you cross-compile. Primarily my interest in Haskell has been in using
reactive-banana so I wanted recent a recent version of the platform. Anyway,
this made me try out Raspbian and everything's working out great.

------
tluyben2
Thanks for that! Now for a benchmark... :)

------
jorgem
can you cross compile haskell to the Raspberry Pi. That is, compile on your
desktop for the PI target?

Seems like overkill to run the compiler on the embedded target all the time.

~~~
alrex021
One way it seems is to compile via QEMU [1] to target other architectures. I
haven't tried it myself yet though.

"When used as a machine emulator, QEMU can run OSes and programs made for one
machine (e.g. an ARM board) on a different machine (e.g. your own PC)."

[1] <http://wiki.qemu.org/Main_Page>

